# ASA Tour Starting Up



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ASA tour is getting ready to start back up. Who is ready for the up coming season? What class are you shooting in? What is your setup? What are you going to try different this year that you haven't done in the past?


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

*What class??*

Is this 09 Hunter class Travis??

I'm leaning towards unlimited.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Open Class this year. Hope it will work out for me.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah thats me! 

I plan on shooting Open B with this setup:
Alpine Ventura (63lbs 28.5" draw= 285fps all day long)
Victory Arrows (X ringer HV.250 V1=355grain)
Shrewd (sight, stabilizer, V-bar, grip)
Truball short n sweet S2 (wrist strap)
Alpen optics (shasta ridge 10x42)
SPOT ON BOWSTRINGS (absolute awesome quality, great price too)
BoDoodle Rest (game dropper)
Specialty Archery (hooded peep)
Bow Rattler String Stop (awesome product)


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would be if I can get rid of this almost brand new Drenalin LD so I can get a Hoyt Ultra Elite...

If not, guess I'll be sticking with the DLD with no back-wall so I can't shoot back-tension to improve my scores.....................Life's a B****.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Best of luck to you in Unlimited!! If I can't shoot this adjustable pin I might have to come join you. Hope you and your son have a great season.


----------



## bvfd339 (Aug 16, 2009)

hope to shoot this year. will be shooting open with a GT500!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

K50 for me with a Martin Shadowcat!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I am in youth boys and Idk on my bow yet!

Hope to see some of yall there


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

Heck yeah I'm ready. I'm shooting a new 2009 Ultra elite in the semi pro class


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> K50 for me with a Martin Shadowcat!


They let you come back? I thought you West Virginia boys were too mean?


----------



## JW5139 (Jan 28, 2007)

First timer. Any suggestions


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

JSTHNTN said:


> yeah thats me!
> 
> I plan on shooting Open B with this setup:
> Alpine Ventura (63lbs 28.5" draw= 285fps all day long)
> ...


so you think you are ready hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

JW5139 said:


> First timer. Any suggestions


Take your hunting bow and go to some local shoots. Shoot the novice class and you will have a blast. Good luck and welcome to the adiction!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Ready to go there YES....
Ready to shoot NO....
Practicing for shoot NO....

I need to get all my stuff ready....

You going to be in B this year treeman??


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm Game:
Justin Catto
Either open B or unlimited
Pearson Advantage
Toxonics Naildriver
Limbdriver rest
Victory X-Ringers
Xtreme Stabilizers
Bow Rattler Stopper
Truball Absolute 4 finger.


Never shot an Adjustable sight before so we will see how its goes. I have shot pins for my whole life and may end up in unlimited if I don't like the adjustable. I am hoping for a couple more wins but I am sure the competition is STIFF in Open B.


Side note: How up tight are the Open Class shooters?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jwcatto said:


> Side note: How up tight are the Open Class shooters?


No different than any other class. Some are wound real tight and most are easy to get along with.

I'm shooting Open B.

Hoyt Ultra Elite XT 2000 Spirals
Easton Fatboys
AXCEL sight
TRUBall Sweet Spot or BT Gold


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool, that was what I figured. ^^

I wish those wound tight fellas would loosen up a bit. If they were half as good as they thought they were they would be pro


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

JSTHNTN said:


> Best of luck to you in Unlimited!! If I can't shoot this adjustable pin I might have to come join you. Hope you and your son have a great season.


believe me I made the switch 3-yrs. ago and am finally getting the hang of the adjustable pin.:embara: I had been shooting multi-pins for about 28-yrs. for everything except for indoors prior to that...You have to trust in it dude! Just trust the pin..I was a gap shooter...The 1st yr. that I tried it, I couldn't do it..Went to Unlimited by default. The last 2-yrs. full bore with the single adjustable..
Good Luck to you guys making that switch..Remember, Trust in the setting/pin..I feel that this is the biggest thing to get used to if you have shot pins for many, many yrs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jwcatto said:


> Cool, that was what I figured. ^^
> 
> I wish those wound tight fellas would loosen up a bit. If they were half as good as they thought they were they would be pro


That is so very true. Why is it usually the guys that couldn't hit their own tail with either hand that are the hardest to get along with?? We've all shot with them.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

BAArcher said:


> They let you come back? I thought you West Virginia boys were too mean?


I never left! Did make the Move up list again though!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I will be in women's open again this year and backing up to 45 yards!!!

This will be my set-up
Mathews Prestige
CBE quadlite site and scope
Bodoodle timber rattler
tru ball sweet spot ultra 3
goldtip ultra light 600's-unless I can get some speed out of 22's at my poundage, will find out after indoor!!

I am ready to go to Florida!! WooHoo


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Wont make none until Paris
Pearson Advantage
Goldtip X-Cutters 
Tru ball HT 3
CBE Quad lite
Classic Scope 4x
Alpen Shista Ridge 8.5x50
Aep Stabs 24"-8" v-bars


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

I will be going to Open B possibly A, Just waitn to see how the first month goes for me. If shootin is good I will go to A. Gonna shoot all except for Paris, its just a little too far. Good luck to everyone!

I will be shooting:
Mathews Conquest 4
Bodoodle Pro 500
Fatboy 400's
Extreme Stab and Vbar setup
Bucknasty Strings/Cable (Awesome by the way)
Old ***** pair of Simmons 10x50 Bino's (still waintn on the dough, want a set of alpens)
Carter Evo+

J Catto Im from the north augusta/aiken sc area. I have seen ya around some of the shoots, when I see ya again I will introduce myself. I shoot everywhere I can in SC. You shootn for SC SOY this year? I am plannin on it hoping to make all the SOY shoots this year.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Will be shooting either in Open A or Semi-pro this year. Still debating which one, but I'll have my mind made up before Gainesville.:wink:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like everyone had a good year last year and are moving up.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Can't say I'm ready. Just have a spot bow now and ordered a 3 d bow. But one thing is for sure I am ready for some warmer weather already. It is supposed to be a high of 10 today. Need less to say my yardage is gonna be a little rusty. Not sure on what class yet. See you in FL


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

jwcatto said:


> Cool, that was what I figured. ^^
> 
> I wish those wound tight fellas would loosen up a bit. If they were half as good as they thought they were they would be pro





Spoon13 said:


> That is so very true. Why is it usually the guys that couldn't hit their own tail with either hand that are the hardest to get along with?? We've all shot with them.


that's nice, just lump them all together, way to stereotype....

I shot open class last year and had a pretty good time, I don't remember any uptight fella's.

Maybe its you with the problem....


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

mkeyes001 said:


> that's nice, just lump them all together, way to stereotype....
> 
> I shot open class last year and had a pretty good time, I don't remember any uptight fella's.
> 
> Maybe its you with the problem....


Now! Now! I don't think anybody has a problem, it's a figure of speech. Maybe the reason why you got along is because you showed up as a body to say you were there instead of competing to win.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

mkeyes001 said:


> that's nice, just lump them all together, way to stereotype....
> 
> I shot open class last year and had a pretty good time, I don't remember any uptight fella's.
> 
> Maybe its you with the problem....


Maybe the problem is your reading comprehension is a bit off. I said " Those wound tight fellas" meaning the fellas that are wound so tight you could not shove a greased BB up their rear, not all Open class shooters. We all know who I am talking about, The guys who act like God's gift to Archery but can't back it up on a score card. These guys are also usually hypersensitive and get offended easily :wink:

Now, If my message has offended you, I apologize, but if the shoe/sterotype fits then wear it.

Shoot Straight


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

jwcatto said:


> Maybe the problem is your reading comprehension is a bit off. I said " Those wound tight fellas" meaning the fellas that are wound so tight you could not shove a greased BB up their rear, not all Open class shooters. We all know who I am talking about, The guys who act like God's gift to Archery but can't back it up on a score card. These guys are also usually hypersensitive and get offended easily :wink:
> 
> Now, If my message has offended you, I apologize, but if the shoe/sterotype fits then wear it.
> 
> Shoot Straight


Bravo bravo You said it a lot nicer than I would have Thanks :wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be moving from Unlimited to Open A this year, no contigency money from Elite in Unlimited class. 

Setup
Elite GT500
Limbdriver rest
Truball Axcel sight
Carbon Express CXL SS (bohning miniblazers)
AEP Stabs
Stan SX2 release

55lbs is shooting 338/284


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

jwcatto said:


> Maybe the problem is your reading comprehension is a bit off. I said " Those wound tight fellas" meaning the fellas that are wound so tight you could not shove a greased BB up their rear, not all Open class shooters. We all know who I am talking about, The guys who act like God's gift to Archery but can't back it up on a score card. These guys are also usually hypersensitive and get offended easily :wink:
> 
> Now, If my message has offended you, I apologize, but if the shoe/sterotype fits then wear it.
> 
> Shoot Straight


 Well said!!! Sometime's people STRUGGLE with Comprehension. Only to say the least ,if they would just slow down an read the Black & White on the screen they would understand these posts a little better before inserting foot into mouth.:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I sticken with the bowtech
Bowtech Captian (Green Flame)
CBE Quad lite
Classic Scope
Gold tip Triple X's
Fuse Carbon Connexion Stabs
Bowdoddle Timber Rattler


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*Asa*

Apex 7 in the senior eagle.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

*oh yeah!*

ill be there with bells on!!!!! hopefully with a new sentinel!!! yes making the ole change over!! although still not too keen on the new flx!! yes it will help the problem with torque issues but will it hold up to my practice regimen of 200 arrows every other day!!! guess we will find out !!! but will always have my trusty old Conquest 2 in cabinet!!! ill be shooting the hunter class and hopefully competing for SOY cause ill be at every one of them!! Come on!!!!


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Hunter class

Ultra elite


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

The Augusta ASA will be my 1st ASA tournament, but have shot in many local shoots. I am going to try my hand at a adjustable sight this year and see how it goes. I will be shooting in the open-b class with this rig.

Dren. LD
Sure loc Supreme 
Victory X - Ringers
Either posten or xtreme stab.
Carter Choc. Add.


Is there any pointers that you could give me for shooting in a big tournament like the ASA. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

As far as pointers for the ASA's. Go in have a good time listen and learn. Allot of guys have allot to offer with there years of experience. Last year was my first year shooting all of the ASA's and I learned allot. Good luck.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

JSTHNTN said:


> As far as pointers for the ASA's. Go in have a good time listen and learn. Allot of guys have allot to offer with there years of experience. Last year was my first year shooting all of the ASA's and I learned allot. Good luck.


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> The Augusta ASA will be my 1st ASA tournament, but have shot in many local shoots. I am going to try my hand at a adjustable sight this year and see how it goes. I will be shooting in the open-b class with this rig.
> 
> Dren. LD
> Sure loc Supreme
> ...


Make sure to shoot the team shoot to. Its a blast you can get teamed up with some great pros.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh yea I plan on shooting all of them this year. Hope to meet you all.

as of now ill be using the Vendetta XL but im going to do some testing with a Dream Season UF
the rest of my setup is as follows

CBE quad lite 3D
victory HV 350 X ringers
and of course the new Xtreme Flatliner Pro XL:wink:

good luck this year everyone and have safe travels


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> Make sure to shoot the team shoot to. Its a blast you can get teamed up with some great pros.


Thanks will do. Just wasn't sure how the team shoot works.

The the Stab that I will be shooting will be a Xtreme......:rock-on:


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be ready to go soon. I wish the weather would break a little so I could finish setting up my 3-d range. I have to start judging yardage so I can be ready for you southern boys.

I shoot in Open A

Hoyt either Pro Elite or Contender Elite
Victory X-Ringer 350 V-1
Classic Scope
Axcel Sight
Tru Ball Absolute 3 finger
Doinker Stabilizer system
Super Peep
Golden Premier with lizard tongue
Spot On Bowstrings


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Might have to come up there and practice with you larry. I hope to get all my stuff tomorrow to be able to start shooting.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to see you will be shooting with me this year in Open B Travis.

Here is my set up:

Hoyt ProElite
Trophy Taker Rest
Shrewd Comp. Plus Sight
Shrewd Stabilizers
Classic Scope
TruBall BT Gold
Easton Fatboys w/ mini blazers
Spot On Bowstrings

I am gonna try to make it to all of the ASA's, but at least 6.


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll be shooting Unliminted Class. 

Diamond Marquie
Extreme Sights
Bodoodle Rest
Victory X Killers
Xtreme Stabs


----------



## hillscreek3dnut (Jul 6, 2007)

*open B*

I'll be back in open B this year setup will be
hoyt 38ultra 
cbe sight classic scope
zenith release
control freak stab
gold tip 22s
that should get me started then probably change it all by the 3rd shoot


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

*Open b*

Sounds like Open B is going to have a good group of guys....Hokiearcher shootin at least 6 that will be good I plan on 6 hopen for the 7th...I hope we get to shoot together a time or 6 or 7 that would be awesome...

Good luck to all those shooting this year...the new locations should be nice to


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*class*

Can you move from k45 if you win out to Open b if you have never shot b.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bcar93 said:


> Can you move from k45 if you win out to Open b if you have never shot b.


2. Known 45 Open - No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only. 45 yards, 280 FPS
Any amateur eligible to compete in Open A or lower may compete in the Known 45 class. Anyone in Known 45 that had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of ASA Pro/Am competition must compete in Known 50, or the higher of Open B or their previous amateur class.
3. Men’s Open B 45 yards, 280 FPS
This class is open to any amateur who did not win more than $400 in Open B, or won less than $200.00 in Open A, during their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition.


----------



## warfedbow (Dec 14, 2009)

This is my first ASA shoot in Paris TX. 10 guys from Kansas showing up from are SaltHawk Archery Club. 5 of us shooting recurves in Trad Class. The rest of the guys shoot wheels or cams. I shoot a Warfed Black Bear Riser with 46# Hoyt G-3 limbs. Shibuya DX Plunger and the rest is to be determined later if i can locate it somewhere in the USA. Its a flipper. Note: Keep it simple is my phrase now days. LOL Hope to chat at one of you down there. Have fun!:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

warfedbow said:


> This is my first ASA shoot in Paris TX. 10 guys from Kansas showing up from are SaltHawk Archery Club. 5 of us shooting recurves in Trad Class. The rest of the guys shoot wheels or cams. I shoot a Warfed Black Bear Riser with 46# Hoyt G-3 limbs. Shibuya DX Plunger and the rest is to be determined later if i can locate it somewhere in the USA. Its a flipper. Note: Keep it simple is my phrase now days. LOL Hope to chat at one of you down there. Have fun!:wink:


try lancaster archery supply ... http://www.lancasterarchery.com/


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody else shooting? Not seeing allot of different class's.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I will be shooting the Known 45 at FL and both GA shoots. Hopefully KY will be in the cards as well. last year was my first asa in Hattiesburg. It was a great shoot.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't know if I can make Gainesville or not. I'll be shooting open b or semi. Pearson advantage, b stinger xl's, axcel2000, classic, old carter bt, victorys.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

How's it going guys!!!


I will be back in Open B this year!! Hope I can shoot a little more this year.

MoneyMaker
Sword Titan
Vibracheck Stabs
Truball HT3
Gold Tip 22

Come get ya some...


Chuck


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ready for 2010*

Hunter Class for me again this year. Hope to shoot them all, Lord willing.....

Hoyt Pro Elite
Victory arrows
Sword sights
Spot on Bowstrings

And all the good luck I can Find.......


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I won out of Open B last year so I have to move up. I'm not sure which class I will be shooting in. Either Open A or Semi-pro. It will depend on how well I am judging yardage in the weeks before Florida. I will be shooting the same set-up as last year. 

Mathews Conquest 4 (31.5'' 63#)
Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 with Bohning 2" blazers
Stage 1 strings (by far the best strings I've ever had on my bow)
Axcel 3000 with Sure-Loc Black eagle (.50 Diopter)
Spot-hogg Infinity rest with Dave's Best Launcher
T.R.U Ball HT 3 finger Large

I hope everyone has a great season and achieves all of their goals!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

K45 I think and I'll be shooting...

Bowtech Brigadier or a Hoyt Contender Elite

TruBall Axcel 3000
Extreme Scope
Trophy Taker Spring Steel
Doinker Stabilization
Stan Shoot Off
Victory X-Ringers HV V1 350's


Last year was my first year and I had a blast!! I met some great shooters and I really enjoyed the atmosphere. I look forward to this year. Shoot em' up. :thumb:


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

ill defantly will be shooting gville (newberry) since its 20 minutes from the house,open c ,5 more years i can move up to seniors. equip. constition 29 in. draw, aep stablizer, lizard tongue rest, cbe sights with sureloc scope, 4 power lense ,victory 22s.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

That creaking sound you hear is this ol' Super Senior draggin' his old bones down to Gainesville...at my age I take 'em one at a time. Guess I'll have my Marquis and Easton Flatlines...might try some of them new (or not so new) Bohning X vanes.


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

Shootin semi pro this year and gonna try to makem all again this year.:darkbeer:


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Shooting open B this year hope to shoot them all


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Asa*

Going to shoot Open B this year with my new BMXL in black. Plan on attending Augusta, GA as well as London, KY.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

*Asa*

Waiting for Jan. 9 for the first tournament. Will be my second one, first one i just shot the fun shoot last year to see if i liked it. I'm addicted now! Of course i'm going to be in Bow Novice:darkbeer:

Apex 7 
Tru Glo Slider
18" Extreme Flatliner stab 
28" DL 
57#
V force HV's
281 FPS


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

B MAN

I think with that setup you will have to shoot open C ?!?!?!

Not 100% sure. I think bow novice is only for novice hunter class shooters. 

You can double check by going to the ASA website.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

JSTHNTN said:


> B MAN
> 
> I think with that setup you will have to shoot open C ?!?!?!
> 
> ...


you are corrected. Only way you can you a moveable sight in open c is if it can be locked down and you dont move it.If you attempt to move it at all you will be DQed.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

JSTHNTN said:


> B MAN
> 
> I think with that setup you will have to shoot open C ?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I just checked and it state's fixed, pins, any release, and no magnification. Nothing about stabilizer's. But i thinks the same rules in hunter class goes with bow novice


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

B Man said:


> LOL, i may need to because i don't think i'm ready for the boys in open C. I was just told the rig was good for Novice but i've been told many things.....
> 
> Thanks, i'll check on that


For a Pro/Am event, Bow Novice is limited to Fixed Pins and a 12" stab including any quick disconnects or knuckles. 

Movable sights and >12" stab WILL force you into an Open class in a Pro/Am. Local rules may be different. I know they are here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> you are corrected. Only way you can you a moveable sight in open c is if it can be locked down and you dont move it.If you attempt to move it at all you will be DQed.


my typing is terrible.
You can use a moveable sight in novice or hunter but it needs to be locked down and not adjusted once you are on the range unless you call break down.This is at ASA pro/ams


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

Last year in Metropolis Ill was my first asa shoot, I had a blast met some good people, and was hook on it from then on. After that shoot I went nuts shooting every shoot i could find. Now i have planed on shooting everyone of the pro am shoots, but i have no clue on what class, I will talk to a friend of mine she is the asa rep in this area.

I shoot a reezen 6.5, 59lbs, gold tip x cutter, sure loc, 28.5 donker, and a tru ball chappy release.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fingers Rule*

I really want tho shoot Paris this year in the limited. Probably going to get smoked Cuz I shoot what I hunt with and there is no restrictions on sight or stablizer in the limited class!


----------



## 44yds&in (Jan 8, 2009)

Phil from Colorado coming to Gainsville and Paris for sure, not sure which class yet, shot hunter last year, great bunch of guys. Cant wait for it all to start again.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*asa*

whats it going to take to get an ASA shoot up here? I live in Upstate NY, I'd even go to mass, VT, Conn..... someone tell them. We have alot of archers up here... NY isn't all city you know......Luckily we have had I.B.O worlds for the past couple years, but all the major shoots are south... We have to do what we can to spread our sport, get people involved, if there are no shoots then I guess people lose interest in the sport... we have enough anti bow hunters without killing our own sport.


----------



## 44yds&in (Jan 8, 2009)

Bird Dogg said:


> whats it going to take to get an ASA shoot up here? I live in Upstate NY, I'd even go to mass, VT, Conn..... someone tell them. We have alot of archers up here... NY isn't all city you know......Luckily we have had I.B.O worlds for the past couple years, but all the major shoots are south... We have to do what we can to spread our sport, get people involved, if there are no shoots then I guess people lose interest in the sport... we have enough anti bow hunters without killing our own sport.


I understand your pain! I had to fly to every asa last year. Cost me a few pennies. Oh well, if you want to play the best game around, sometimes you have to eat $%@!, I mean you have to travel a little. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

K45 for me, will be my first year with movable sights. I figure if I don't have to judge yardage, it'll take some of the pressure off!


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*what the heck asa*

there are alot of places perfect for a northeast ASA shoot... We have I.B.O qualifier in Springfield MA. with a huge outdoor exhibit.. why not have a ASA shoot in the same place? They typically have a large turnout for IBO.. anyone ?????????????????????? I would love to try the ASA format...and springfield is only a couple hour drive from here.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Hope to make at least 4 shoots.

Hunter class

Either Bowtech Constitution or Elite GT500
Victory X ringers
Limb Driver rest
Sword Apex 3rd Plane
12" 17 oz BStinger
Carter Target 3


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Hunter Class....










See you in Texas!!!!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Little over one month till Florida. Who is ready? Anyone been shooting outdoors in the cold?


----------



## 44yds&in (Jan 8, 2009)

Just spots for me. To much snow to shoot outside here.


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*asa*

I cant be the only one in the northeast that would like to go to an ASA event


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bird Dogg said:


> I cant be the only one in the northeast that would like to go to an ASA event



We all have to travel to get to them. And the traveling with buddies is the fun part.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm ready....gonna get out this weekend and double check my sight tape. JAN 9th is the first for us at Circle-C in Folkston, GA

Vantage pro w/ spirals
cbe pro lite w/ cr scope 3 power
trophy taker rest
doinkers...for now
easton 2412 x7s cobalts
M & M BOWSTRINGS
gp sweet seats
tru-ball bt gold
lp archery light

open a as it stands now


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

already shot 2 3d shoots in Dec and going again this weekend.If we can find one in SC saturday we will make a road trip.I know VA wont have one they are afraid of the cold.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> already shot 2 3d shoots in Dec and going again this weekend.If we can find one in SC saturday we will make a road trip.I know VA wont have one they are afraid of the cold.


How close are you to Asheville? IM heading to Pisgiah sunday I think


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> How close are you to Asheville? IM heading to Pisgiah sunday I think


about 2 1/2 hrs We are actually going over that way saturday night then shooting sunday near Hickory.We are going to cajun mountain.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*hah!!*

No Treeman, we are still bringing meat home!! haha




treeman65 said:


> already shot 2 3d shoots in Dec and going again this weekend.If we can find one in SC saturday we will make a road trip.I know VA wont have one they are afraid of the cold.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

HokieArcher said:


> No Treeman, we are still bringing meat home!! haha


Well if that is the case you are really slowwwwwwwwwwww.My freezer has been full for over a month now and that is including 2 at the taxidermist.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

That because you have a little boy freezer and I have a mans freezer!!




treeman65 said:


> Well if that is the case you are really slowwwwwwwwwwww.My freezer has been full for over a month now and that is including 2 at the taxidermist.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Who needs a freezer with these temperatures? Making it hard to get outside and practice any.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

JSTHNTN said:


> Who needs a freezer with these temperatures? Making it hard to get outside and practice any.


The cold plus 20+ mph winds definately makes it hard to practice.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I'll be shooting the western events this year. I will definitly be at Paris and the Classic, and hope to make it to Metropolis as well.

Shooting Known 45 with:
Mathews Apex
Sword Apex sight and scope (No lens)
OBS Pro Tuner rest
Old style Shrewd stabilizer (28" I think)
Scott Longhorn Pro Advantage 4 finger release
Gold Tip X-Cutter Pro arrows


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

K45 or A not sure hard to practice with snow on the ground. Will be at Paris 1st time hoping for a as good as ya'all say it is


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

I shot Open A in Gainesville and will be the rest of the year. I hope to make all of them!


----------

